# ISO Gemmy Crypt Keeper Lifesize Prop



## JordynDianaxo

ISO Gemmy LifeSize Crypt Keeper (Tales From The Crypt) prop from 1996.. (looks like the one in the photo)








Looking for one in working condition that comes with original cassette tapes near PA, NY, NJ, MD or DE unless willing to ship. If you know of any or have one, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Jerseyscare

i assume you are aware of the E-bay listing for NJ at $1950.
I believe these are on the top 10 list of most desired Halloween items.


----------



## Restless Acres

Well that should be easy to find...🙄


----------



## toysaplenty

JordynDianaxo said:


> ISO Gemmy LifeSize Crypt Keeper (Tales From The Crypt) prop from 1996.. (looks like the one in the photo)
> View attachment 744977
> 
> Looking for one in working condition that comes with original cassette tapes near PA, NY, NJ, or DE. If you know of any or have one, please let me know! Thanks!


Ebay is going to be your best bet. Put a permanent search for it on Ebay so that Ebay emails you as soon as an item is listed. Sometimes you can get this guy for a lot less than $1,950.00


----------



## toysaplenty

Jerseyscare said:


> i assume you are aware of the E-bay listing for NJ at $1950.
> I believe these are on the top 10 list of most desired Halloween items.


You know that would be an interesting thread, the top 10 most desired Halloween items.


----------



## halloween71

I purchased a non gemmy one from midnight studio it’s 4.5 ft tall on a steel frame for under 700 no soundtrack tho but super excited to get mine.
Does anybody know what the original sale price was for the gemmy one?


----------



## toysaplenty

halloween71 said:


> I purchased a non gemmy one from midnight studio it’s 4.5 ft tall on a steel frame for under 700 no soundtrack tho but super excited to get mine.
> Does anybody know what the original sale price was for the gemmy one?
> [/QU
> 
> He was made exclusively by Gemmy for Spencer's as a window display and was sold later on for $399.99.
> 
> OTE]


----------



## toysaplenty

Hi, I never heard of the Midnight Studio one. Can you share a picture of it?


----------



## ghostbust99

halloween71 said:


> I purchased a non gemmy one from midnight studio it’s 4.5 ft tall on a steel frame for under 700 no soundtrack tho but super excited to get mine.
> Does anybody know what the original sale price was for the gemmy one?


$400








Life-Sized Crypt-Keeper


The Life-Sized Crypt-Keeper was an animatronic sold by Spencer Gifts for the 1996 Halloween season. It resembled the Crypt-Keeper, the host of the television series Tales from the Crypt. Upon activation the head of the Crypt-Keeper would continuously turn from side to side, while one of two...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## halloween71

2016 CRPTIC TERROR | Midnight Studios FX







www.midnightstudiosfx.com


----------



## halloween71

ghostbust99 said:


> $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life-Sized Crypt-Keeper
> 
> 
> The Life-Sized Crypt-Keeper was an animatronic sold by Spencer Gifts for the 1996 Halloween season. It resembled the Crypt-Keeper, the host of the television series Tales from the Crypt. Upon activation the head of the Crypt-Keeper would continuously turn from side to side, while one of two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com


It retailed for 400?


----------



## halloween71

That surprises me for that year I figured 79.99


----------



## ghostbust99

halloween71 said:


> It retailed for 400?


Yes, animatronic retail life sizes were a new concept back then and not cheap. The 1994 Gemmy life size witch retailed for the same price.


----------



## JordynDianaxo

Jerseyscare said:


> i assume you are aware of the E-bay listing for NJ at $1950.
> I believe these are on the top 10 list of most desired Halloween items.


Yes, I did see it. It actually was initially at $1750 when I first saw it and then it went up like crazy. I have seen others a couple hundred $ less than that so figured I’d check!


----------



## JordynDianaxo

Restless Acres said:


> Well that should be easy to find...🙄


as likely as finding Hungry Harry but it’s worth a try!


----------



## JordynDianaxo

toysaplenty said:


> Ebay is going to be your best bet. Put a permanent search for it on Ebay so that Ebay emails you as soon as an item is listed. Sometimes you can get this guy for a lot less than $1,950.00


I’ve seen a few sell for $1k or a little over in the last year so hopefully one exists out there. But thank you, I will definitely do that!


----------



## JordynDianaxo

halloween71 said:


> 2016 CRPTIC TERROR | Midnight Studios FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.midnightstudiosfx.com


I’ve never heard of that one before but it looks pretty dope


----------



## Jerseyscare

Most have joints broken, Kentucky Special FX has done repairs and even updating to cd players.
i almost sent mine there, but the freight there and back scared me.
I would assume they'd do a thumb drive player, now?
The problem with the rare or expensive props, is the threat of damage or walking away.
Jerseyscare


----------



## Catladyfaye

JordynDianaxo said:


> ISO Gemmy LifeSize Crypt Keeper (Tales From The Crypt) prop from 1996.. (looks like the one in the photo)
> View attachment 744977
> 
> Looking for one in working condition that comes with original cassette tapes near PA, NY, NJ, MD or DE unless willing to ship. If you know of any or have one, please let me know! Thanks!


If your still looking see my post under for sale items


----------



## Nwakid

Jerseyscare said:


> Most have joints broken, Kentucky Special FX has done repairs and even updating to cd players.
> i almost sent mine there, but the freight there and back scared me.
> I would assume they'd do a thumb drive player, now?
> The problem with the rare or expensive props, is the threat of damage or walking away.
> Jerseyscare


----------



## Nwakid

DO NOT EVER USE Kentucky Special FX, they ruined my Cryptkeeper. I needed left leg replaced because when I brought it previous owner had lost it. I asked them to replace matted hair and fix the snapped plastic pole that attached neck to body. It took them 4 months to return the item. They did LOUSY job on leg . Put DEEP groves on head and replaced hair with inferior horse hair dyed a pale green. When they glued back lid on bask of head that allows access to interior of head it had so much white paste glue on it that it looked like a second grader had done the work...all you saw was clumps of glue. The leg was misshapen and rough...looked like a large turd.


----------

